#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  40 Ahadith over de Maand Ramadan

## bukhari

40 Ahadith over de Maand Ramadan

Introductie:
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht/De Ahlalbait, Imam Ali (vrede zij met hem), Fatima (vrede zij met haar), Imam Hassan (vrede zij met hem) en Imam Hussain (vrede zij met hem)) heeft gezegd: Die mensen onder mijn Ummah, die veertig ahadith (tradities) uit het hoofd kennen die betrekking hebben tot die zaken in de religie die zij nodig hebben, hen zal Allah op de Dag des Oordeels doen opstaan als rechtsgeleerden en geleerden. (Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 2, pag. 156; Al-Ikhtasaas, pag.2)

Hadith Nr. 01
Waarom de naam Ramadan?
The Holy Prophet vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Voorzeker, de maand van Ramadan is zo genoemd omdat het de zonden verwijderd. Kanz al-Ummal, H: 23688

Hadith Nr. 02
Ramadan: De naam van Allah
Imam Sadiq (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: Zeg niet; Dit is Ramadan en Ramadan is gekomen , voorzeker, Ramadan is een van de namen van Allah, de Almachtige, de Glorieuze, die arriveert noch vertrekt. Zeker komt en gaat datgene, dat kortstondig is, zeg hiervoor in de plaats: De maand van Ramadan. Al-Kafi, 4, pag. 70

Hadith Nr. 03
Ramadan: De maand van Openbaring van de Heilige 
Imam Reza (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: Als iemand vraagt, Waarom is het dat het vasten alleen in de maand van Ramadan verplicht is gesteld en niet in de andere maanden? zal er gezegd worden, Dit is omdat de maand van Ramadan de maand is waarin Allah, de Allerhoogste, de Heilige Quran heeft geopenbaard. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 18, pag. 190

Hadith Nr. 04
Beloning voor het reciteren van de Heilige Quran tijdens de maand van Ramadan 
Imam Reza (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: Iemand die n vers uit het Boek van Allah, de Almachtige, de Glorieuze reciteert in de maand van Ramadan, is als degene die de gehele Heilige Quran reciteert in de andere maanden. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 93, pag. 344

Hadith Nr. 05
Beloning voor de maand van Ramadan
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) werd gevraagd: Oh, Profeet van Allah! Welke van de twee maanden bezit een grotere beloning, Rajab of de maand van Ramadan? De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) antwoordde: Niets kan vergeleken worden met de maand van Ramadan in termen van beloning. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 97, pag. 49

Hadith Nr. 06
Ramadan: De maand van Allah
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Shaaban is mijn maand en de maand van Ramadan is de maand van Allah, de Verhevene, en het is de lentetijd voor de armen. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 97, pag. 68

Hadith Nr. 07
Ramadan: De Uitverkoren Maand
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Voorzeker, Allah, de Almachtige, de Glorieuze heeft de maanden Rajab, Shaaban en de maand van Ramadan onder de maanden uitverkoren (en er voorkeur aangeschonken). Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 27, pag. 53

Hadith Nr. 08
Ramadan: De Grote Maand
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Voorzeker, de maand van Ramadan in een grote maand. Allah vermenigvuldigd hierin de goede daden, wist hierin zondes en verhoogt hierin de rangen. Wasail al-Shia'h, vol. 10, pag. 312

Hadith Nr. 09
Ramadan: Het Hoofd van de Maanden 
Imam Ali (vrede zij met hem) zei: De maand van Ramadan heeft jullie benaderd. Het is het hoofd van alle maanden en het begin van het jaar. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 42, pag. 193

Hadith Nr. 10
Ramadan: Het Begin van het Jaar
Imam Sadiq (vrede zij met hem) zei: Als de maand van Ramadan schoon blijft (wat betreft zondes), zal het (hele) jaar (ook) zo blijven; de maand van Ramadan is het begin van het jaar. Wasail al-Shia'h vol.10, pag. 311

Hadith Nr. 11
Ramadan: De Maand van Genade
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) heeft gezegd: Het (Ramadan) is de maand, waarvan het begin genade is, het midden vergeving en het eind bevrijding van het vuur (van de hel). Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 93, pag. 342

Hadith Nr. 12
Uitmuntendheid van de Maand van Ramadan
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Oh Mensen! Voorzeker, de maand van Allah heeft jullie benaderd. De maand die in de ogen van Allah de meest voorspoedige van de maanden is. De dagen ervan, zijn de beste dagen en de nachten ervan, zijn de beste nachten en de momenten ervan, zijn de beste momenten. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 96, pag. 356

Hadith Nr. 13
Ramadan: De beste van de Maanden 
Imam Sadiq (vrede zij met hem) said: De beste van de maanden is de maand van God  de maand van Ramadan  en het hart van de maand van Ramadan is de Nacht van Qadr (Lailat-ul-Qadr) Bihar al-Anwar, vol. pag. 386

Hadith Nr. 14
De Nacht van Qadr
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Oh Mensen! Voorzeker, een grote en gezegende maand heeft zich naar jullie ontvouwd. Een maand, waarin een nacht is waarin daden beter zijn dan van duizend maanden. Bihar al-Anwar, vol.96, pag. 342

Hadith Nr. 15
Geschenk van Allahs Maand
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Je ademt hierin verheerlijking(van Allah) en je slaap hierin aanbidding (van Allah).Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 96, pag. 356

Hadith Nr. 16
Vasten van de maand van Ramadan
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: De maand van Ramadan is de maand waarin Allah, de Almachtige, de Verhevene, het fasten voor jullie verplicht maakte. Dus, wie vast in deze maand in staat van geloof en met de intentie van beloning, zal vrij worden van zonden zoals hij was op de dag dat zijn moeder van hem beviel. Tahdheeb al-Ahkam, vol. 4, pag. 152

Hadith Nr. 17
Ramadan: De Maand van Spiritueel Streven
In het testament aan zijn zonen, zei Imam Sadiq (vrede zij met hem): Span jullie in wanneer de maand Ramadan arriveert, voorzeker, het is de maand dat levensonderhoud wordt verdeeld, het uur van de dood voorgeschreven en het arriveren voor Hajj is bepaald. Hierin is een nacht, waarin daden beter zijn dan in duizend nachten. Al-Kafi, vol. 4, pag. 66

Hadith Nr. 18
Ramadan: De Maand van Goede Daden
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Deze maand (Ramadan) van jullie is niet zoals de andere maanden. Voorzeker, wanneer hij jullie benadert, doet hij die met zegeningen en genade en wanneer hij zich van jullie afkeert, doet hij dit met vergeving van zonden. Dit is een maand waarin goede daden worden vermenigvuldigd en daden van goedheid worden geaccepteerd. Wasail al-Shia'h, vol. 10, pag. 312

Hadith Nr. 19
Ramadan: De Gezegende Maand
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) heeft gezegd: Voorzeker, de maand van Ramadan, de gezegende maand, is bij jullie gekomen. De maand, waarvan het vasten door Allah voor jullie verplicht is gesteld. Hierin zijn de deuren van het paradijs voor jullie geopend en de Sheitan is geketend, en hierin is de Nacht van Qadr, waarin meer voorspoed is dan in duizend maanden. Tahdheeb al-Ahkam, vol. 4, pag. 152

Hadith Nr. 20
De Maand van Ramadan en het Zoeken van Vergeving
Imam Ali (vrede zij met hem) zei: Het is verplicht voor jullie om vergeving te zoeken en om veelvuldig smeekbedes te verrichten in de maand van Ramadan. Wat betreft de smeekbede, het gevolg hiervan is dat calamiteiten van je worden afgewend, en wat betreft het zoeken van vergeving, het vaagt je zondes weg. Al-Kafi, vol. 4, pag. 88

Hadith Nr. 21
De deuren naar het Paradijs openen
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen) zei: Er (de maand van Ramadan) in zijn de deuren van de Hel gesloten en de deuren van het Paradijs geopend. Bihar al-Anwar, col. 96, pag. 363

Hadith Nr. 22
De maand van Ramadan en itikaf
Imam Sadiq (a.s.) heeft gezegd: De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen), beoefende de itikaf (spirituele terugtrekking) gedurende de eerste tien dagen van de maand van Ramadan. Later, beoefende hij het gedurende de middelste tien dagen en uiteindelijk, beoefende hij het gedurende de laatste tien dagen (zo lang als hij nog leefde). Bihar al-Anwar, vol.16, pag. 274

Hadith Nr. 23
De maand van Ramadan en de Goddelijke Boeken
Imam Sadiq (as) zei: De Torah werd geopenbaard op de zesde dag van de maand van Ramadan, de Bijbel op de twaalfde nacht van de maand, de Psalmen op de achttiende nacht van de maand en de Koran op de nacht van Qadr. Al-Kafi, vol. 4, pag. 157

Hadith Nr. 24
De Beste Daad in de Maand van Ramadan
Tijdens het verloop van een preek van de Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) over de deugden van de maand van Ramadan, zei Imam Ali (vrede zij met hem): Ik stond op en vroeg: Oh Profeet van Allah! Wat is de beste daad in deze maand? De Heilige Profeet antwoordde: Oh Abul-Hassan! De beste daad in deze maand is het wegblijven van dat wat Allah, de Almachtige, de Verhevene heeft verboden. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 42, pag. 190

Hadith Nr. 25
Verliezers van de Maand van Ramadan
De Heilige profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: Iemand die de maand van Ramadan waarneemt en (niet er in streeft en hierdoor) niet vergeven is, Allah verwijdert hem van Zichzelf. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 74, pag. 74

Hadith Nr. 26
Imam Sajjad (vrede zij met hem) en de Maand van Ramadan 
Imam Sadiq (vrede zij met hem) zei: Met de gebeurtenis van de maand van Ramadan, stopte Imam Ali ibn al-Hussain te spreken over alles behalve dua, tasbeeh (verheerlijking van Allah), isteghfar (zoeken van vergeving) en takbeer (het zeggen van Allahu Akbar). Al-Kafi, vol. 4, pag. 88

Hadith Nr. 27
Vrijdagen van de Maand van Ramadan
Imam Baqir (vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd: Voorzeker, de vrijdagen van de maand van Ramadan bezitten uitmuntendheid over de vrijdagen van andere maanden, zoals de Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) een uitmuntendheid bezit over de andere profeten. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 69, pag. 376

Hadith Nr. 28
Zeven Uitmuntendheden van het Vasten tijdens de Maand van Ramadan. 
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) heeft gesteld: Er is geen Mumin die een dag vast in de maand van Ramadan met de intentie om de beloningen ervan te ontvangen, of Allah, de Verhevene schenkt hem zeven uitmuntendheden: 
1. Het verboden voedsel dat zijn lichaam binnenkwam smelt weg. 
2. Hij komt dichter bij de Genade van Allah, de Verhevene.
3. Allah beslist dat de man boete doet voor zijn zondes.
4. Allah dringt de foltering van de dood voor hem terug.
5. Allah beschermt hem voor de honger en dorst op de Dag des Oordeels 
6. Hem wordt gratie verleend voor het vuur (van de Hel)
7. Allah voorziet hem van het goede en fijne eten van het Paradijs. 
Mustadrak al-Wasaail al-Shia'h, vol. 7, pag. 395 

Hadith Nr. 29
Ramadan: De Maand van Geduld 
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij met hem en zijn nageslacht) zei: En het (de maand van Ramadan) is de maand van geduld, en voorzeker, de beloning voor geduld is het Paradijs. Al-Kafi, vol. 4, pag. 66

Hadith Nr. 30
Liefdadigheid geven
Imam Sadiq (as) heeft gezegd: Allah zal 70 soorten noden van degene afwenden die liefdadigheid geeft in de maand van Ramadan. Wasaail al-Shiah, vol. 9, pag. 404

Hadith Nr. 31
Beloning voor een verplichte handeling
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen) heeft gezegd: (De beloning voor) degene die in het (de maand van Ramadan) een enkele handeling uitvoert van onder de verplichte (wajib) handelingen van Allah, zou zijn als (die van) een, die 70 verplichte handelingen heeft uitgevoerd in de andere maanden. Wasaail al-Shiah, vol. 10, pag. 307

Hadith, Nr. 32
Nacht van besluit
Imam Baqir (as) zei: In de nacht van Qadr wordt alles besloten  plezierig en onplezierig, gehoorzaamheid en ongehoorzaamheid, geboorte en dood, en levensonderhoud  wat zou kunnen gebeuren gedurende de loop van dat jaar, tot de volgende nacht van Qadr. Al-Kafi, vol. 4, pag. 157

Hadith Nr. 33
Verhoog gebeden in de maand van Ramadan
Imam Sadiq (as) heeft gezegd: Met de komst van de maand van Ramadan, verhoogde de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen) zijn gebeden (salaat); Ik verhoog de mijnde ook en daarom, (jij) verhoog die van jouw (ook). Tadheeb al-Akhaam, vol. 3, pag. 60

Hadith Nr. 34
Eten van sahur
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen) heeft gezegd: Eet je sahur (de ochtendmaaltijd voor de start van vasten) zelfs als het (slechts) een mondvol water is, omdat de zegeningen van Allah zijn bij degenen die de sahur eten. Tadheeb al-Akhaam, vol. 4, pag. 198

Hadith Nr. 35
Honger en dorst van de Dag des Oordeels
Imam Ali (as) zei: Gedenk, door middel van je honger en dorst er (de maand van Ramadan) in, de honger en dorst op de Dag des Oordeels. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 93, pag. 356

Hadith Nr. 36
De roep van Allah
Abdullah Ibn al-Abbas Ibn Abd al-Mutallib vermeldt dat hij de Heilige Profeet (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen) hoorde zeggen: Iedere nacht, in de maand van Ramadan, Allah, de Heilige en de Verhevene, roept drie keer: Is er een, die zoekt van Mij, zodat Ik hem zijn wens kan toestaan? Is er een, die naar Mij keert in spijt zodat Ik naar hem keer (in genade)? Is er een, die vergeving zoekt van Mij zodat Ik hem vergeef? Mustadrak al-Wasaail, vol. 7 pag. 429

Hadith Nr. 37
Ghusl (wassing) tijdens de nacht van Qadr
Imam Musa Ibn Jafar (as) zei: Een, die de ghusl verricht tijdens de nacht van Qadr en er in wakker blijft (gebed verrichtend), zal al zijn zonden vergeven hebben. Wasaail al-Shiah, vol. 10, pag. 358

Hadith Nr. 38
Schild van een gelovige dienaar,
Allah, de Machtige en de Glorieuze heeft gezegd: Het vasten is het schild van de gelovige dienaar op de Dag des Oordeels, net zoals jullie wapens jullie beschermen in deze wereld. Wasaail al-Shiah, vol. 10, pag. 403

Hadith Nr. 39
Iftaar voor Mumin
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen) zei: Iemand die iftaar verstrekt aan een mumin in de maand van Ramadan, zal de beloning verkrijgen die gelijk staat aan het bevrijden van een slaaf (op de weg van Allah) en zal zijn vorige zonden vergeven hebben. En als hij niet de middelen had om iets aan te bieden behalve melk gemengd met water, of een slok zoet water en een dadel, Allah zou hem deze beloning schenken. Bihar al-Anwar, vol. 93, pag. 317

Hadith Nr. 40
Vaarwel aan de maand van Ramadan
De Heilige Profeet (vrede zij op hem en zijn nakomelingen) bad: O God! Beveel niet deze maand van Ramadan om de laatste te zijn voor mijn vasten. Maar zou U bevelen het zo te laten zijn, maak me dan gezegend en laat me niet verstoken (van Uw genade). Badaabi Az Quran, pag. 398



http://www.ezsoftech.com/ramadan/ramadan24.asp http://www.ezsoftech.com/ramadan/ramadan24.asp)
Vertaling: Zainab al Kisa voor www.s-i-r.nl

----------

